# Milk Goiter?



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

One of my 8 month old does has a thing on her neck that looks like a milk goiter that a kid would have- same place and same shape. It's really weird. It feels fatty and squishy when I squeeze it. It's been there for several months and isn't getting bigger. It's not huge and certainly isn't noticeable unless you are looking for it. 
Any ideas what this could be? It isn't CL.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a doeling with a lump and was told here that it's unlikely that a young goat would have CL. So I hope that puts your mind a ease a little bit. I don't know about milk goiters tho.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

It kind of looks like just a fat deposit/ double chin from being kind of chubby.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Perhaps she is iodine deficient, do you feed kelp?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you snap a photo?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My 2010 kids are 7 months old and just starting to lose the milk goiters they got as little ones.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't feed kelp. I will get a pic on here this morning.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Sully is right- could still be her milk goiter. We stopped having them after putting out a mineral mix with kelp but we had 6 and 8 month old doe kids with the remnants since we dam raise and they nurse until mom says no. The old timers used to paint the bare skin part of the undertail with iodine.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

That's interesting. I might try that!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

This picture turned out pretty terrible when I shrunk it. You can see that her neck isn't nice and smooth there at her throat. That lump there goes across the width of her neck. I will try to get a sideview later today, pics are hard to take when I'm by myself!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell anything by this picture?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Healthy pretty goat! That's what I can see!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Aw thanks! I was kind of nervous about posting a pic and getting a critique. Maybe that thing on her neck will go away. It looks really awkward, like a huge adam's apple on a skinny neck. I tried to crop the photo to bring the lump in closer but couldn't get that pic to resize.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I see a faint outline of what looks like a milk goiter. Pretty girl, nice condition.

Mine get kelp meal free choice. The only kids I have who get them are Nubians or Nubian crosses. The Swiss breed kids don't seem to get them.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks! I will look for some kelp meal...I have never seen any.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

My LaMancha had twin girls and one of them had what I assumed was a milk goiter, looked kind of like the dewlap on a doe rabbit. They were 1/2 LaMancha 1/2 Saanan. I sold them at 2 months so I dont know if it ever went away.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

My kids get milk goiter. They are half nigerian half LaMancha and the one the pic is 3 mos. old. Here is an interesting article about it. http://www.goatbiology.com/milkgoiter.html


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.goatbiology.com/milkgoiter.html


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for that picture. That's exactly what her's looks like!


----------

